# My first tracks released on iTunes & Spotify (epic orchestral albums)



## dannymc (May 29, 2017)

Hey Guys, pretty cool update for me. i've had my first releases of 2 of my tracks on iTunes in the last few months. "answer to the gods" and "the butterfly effect". another cool milestone for me. if possible please show your support for my music. 

https://itunes.apple.com/ie/album/resolve-epic-orchestral/id1220602368

https://itunes.apple.com/ie/album/apex-epic-orchestral/id1215832430

Danny


----------



## Jaap (May 29, 2017)

dannymc said:


> Hey Guys, pretty cool update for me. i've had my first releases of 2 of my tracks on iTunes in the last few months. "answer to the gods" and "the butterfly effect". another cool milestone for me. if possible please show your support for my music.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/ie/album/resolve-epic-orchestral/id1220602368
> 
> ...



Oh nice! Congratulations Danny!


----------



## dannymc (May 29, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Oh nice! Congratulations Danny!



thanks Jaap. i think production wise i've come along way since i made these tracks but still really cool feeling to see them up there on itunes 

Danny


----------



## Anders Bru (May 29, 2017)

Congrats Danny!


----------



## dannymc (May 30, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> Congrats Danny!



thanks Anders, i know payments are literally pennies on spotify and itunes but its more for the exposure to help try get my music out there a bit more. and to me they look kinda cool on a professional looking album 

Danny


----------



## dannymc (Jun 5, 2017)

hey guys for those of you who prefer to use spotify (me included) you can also find the album compilations here. also some other great tracks from other composers 





Danny


----------



## mac (Jun 8, 2017)

Edit: Spotify is causing problems for all tracks, not just yours.


----------



## dannymc (Jun 8, 2017)

mac said:


> Edit: Spotify is causing problems for all tracks, not just yours.



what do you mean Mac? 

Danny


----------



## mac (Jun 8, 2017)

I originally wrote that your tracks were cutting out and clipping, but it was just spotify playing up. I think your tracks corrupted it


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 8, 2017)

I am torn. OTOH, I like to be supportive, as I want people to be supportive of me.

At the same time, I despise most things described as "Epic."


----------



## thov72 (Jun 8, 2017)

nice dannyc. I read it on MLR and thought this must be you (I´m not a full member there)


----------



## dannymc (Jun 8, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I am torn. OTOH, I like to be supportive, as I want people to be supportive of me.
> 
> At the same time, I despise most things described as "Epic."



thanks Ashermusic. if it makes you feel any better i don't just write epic music. check out my soundcloud page for some of my more orchestral score like music. 

Danny


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 8, 2017)

dannymc said:


> thanks Ashermusic. if it makes you feel any better i don't just write epic music. check out my soundcloud page for some of my more orchestral score like music.
> 
> Danny



Will do.


----------

